# GrandinRoad FallFinds2013 Sale Event - Changes daily



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Noticed when on GR's site tonight that they have started their FallFinds2013 25% off sale event. Every day (they're on Eastern time zone I think so maybe the day changes at midnight ET for the sale?) new items go on sale and old items go off. So you have to be quick on deciding if you want a sale item or not and probably want to check in daily. 

The code at checkout is FALLFINDS2013. The 25% will be taken off there. 

MONDAY's ITEMS:

Currently Helsa is up, 
the Sonic Cats trio is up (sent Ironmaiden a heads up as she has wanted this for quite some time), 
Henry the Zombie, 
the mummies, 
the Witchy Witch, 
5 of the resin gravestones--RIP, Rest in Pieces, Beware, Drumcliff, small Irish stone; 
the spellbook, 
the giant vampire bat, 
bark owl, 
straw owl, 
6' spider, 
light up canvas works, 
enter if you dare illuminaries, 
vine pumpkins (12, 17 and 24 in), 
cloak and 
capelet, 
mantle scarf, 
wicked letters, 
gothic witch broom, 
harlequin tablecloth, table topper and runner; 
straw pumpkin. 
Think that's everything.


I think it would be nice if someone could list all the items for the day so you know if you missed out on something already being listed. I think that would be helpful. I'm not up always this late to list so maybe East Coast folks up past Midnight could take turns doing the list for the day? 


_BTW I went to check their site to see the status of the Villafane pumpkin face replica and to my shock and I hope not horror, I found the pumpkin item is no longer listed on their site. I sure hope those of us that have ordered it and have been waiting and getting postponements aren't now going to get the dreaded email. It was to have shipped on 9/23 by last date given. Anyone with any knowledge of this item's status? No email last I checked and Customer Service is closed being just past midnight my time. 
_


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Weirdly, I didn't receive any e-mail about this yet. But I'll keep my eyes open for the daily specials going forward.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

For Tuesday, 09/17: 

- Skully and Larry Animated Zombies
- Day of the Dead Sash
- Color Wash 5' Skeleton
- Angel Skirt
- Set of 24 Halloween Bottle Labels
- Set of 2 Vintage Book Boxes
- Set of 4 Westfield Chair Swags
- Foggy Halloween Cauldron
- Inflatable 15' Grim Reaper & Pumpkin Carriage
- Crawling Monster Hand
- Animated Winged Reaper
- Ventriloquist with Dummy Animated Figure
- Three Feather Wreaths on Ribbon
- Animated Rising Gravekeeper
- Westfield Garland
- Bats Table Runner
- Giant Inflatable Black Cat
- Bats Throw Pillow
- Faux Cotton Wreath
- Faux Cotton Garland
- Paddy the Pumpkin Man
- Patricia the Pumpkin Lady
- Bats Round Tablecloth
- Set of 4 Wine Glass Votive Candle Holders
- Animated Witch Candy Stand
- Spider Web Cupcake Stand
- Set of 3 Burlap Pumpkins
- Angel Wings
- Calling All Spirits Gallery Tray
- Vinny the Vampire
- All Hail All Hallow's Eve Pumpkin
- Feather Cape


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

For Wednesday, 09/18:

- 400w Fun Fog Machine
- 400w Ground Fog Machine
- Neon Inflatable Ghosts
- Midnight Black Candle Holders
- Bubble Machine
- 9' Creepy Garland
- Large and Giant Furry Spiders
- Shady Spiders and Menacing Mummy Window Panels
- Halloween Face Painting Kits
- Jute and Rattan Pumpkins
- Battery Operated Lace Candles
- Set of 24 Halloween Bottle Labels
- Halloween Fog Juice
- Halloween Digital Decor DVDs
- Spider Web Poncho
- Spooky Family Canvas Portraits
- Inflatable 15' Grim Reaper and Pumpkin Carriage
- Set of 3 Lighted Staked Ghosts
- Zombie with Lights and Sound
- Life-size Venetian Victoria
- Beaded Skull and Crossbones Table Runner
- Crawling Zombie with Lights and Sound
- Harvest Leaves Swag
- Harvest Leaves Hanging Basket
- Harvest Leaves Garland
- Harvest Leaves Urn Filler
- Harvest Leaves Wreath
- Magnolia and Pinecones Garland
- Menacing Face Tree
- Burtonesque Stake Tree
- 6' Black Wicked Garland
- Black Wicked Urn Filler
- Life-size Animated Zombie
- Animated Flying Bat
- Scarecrow Figure
- Flaming Pumpkin
- Sunny and Scare Animated Couple
- Set of 6 Beware Bags
- Pumpkin Decorating Kit
- Set of 3 Flicker Flame Wire Pumpkins
- Natural Burlap Ribbon
- Orange Burlap Ribbon
- Pumpkin Stands
- Set of 3 Stone Faces
- Spooky Hands with Ceramic Bowl
- Spooky Hands Serving Tray
- Gothic Candlesticks
- Inflatable Hearse Carriage
- Neon Inflatable Giant Spider
- Hanging Vintage Ghost
- Chuckie the Interactive Dummy
- Metal Lace Hurricane witg Glass Sleeve
- Set of 4 Glass Lace Plates
- Glass Lace Platter
- Life-size Spider Lady
- Haunting Vintage Bride
- Vintage Headless Boy
- Silas the Animated Scarecrow 
- Set of 3 Lighted Staked Reapers
- Hagatha the Witch Animated Figure
- Scarecrow Pumpkin Stand
- Set of 3 Light Up Spiders
- Black Rose Urn
- Artisan Wooden Turkey Figure
- Gone But Not Forgotten Gravestone
- 5' Skeleton Figure
- Set of 3 Red Candlesticks
- Lace Pumpkins
- Pop Up Animated Ghost
- Headless Dancing Couple
- Life-size Beetlejuice Animated Figure
- Burlap and Beaded Leaves Fall Table Topper
- Skull Speaker
- Lace and Sequins Ribbon
- Bubble Juice
- Deluxe Headless Gothic Figure
- Harvesting Gourds Wreath
- Mirage Battery Operated Candles
- Bag of Moss
- Gothic Bud Bunch
- Spiderweb Table Topper
- Set of 2 Black Dripping LED Candles
- Set of 3 Staked Witches


----------



## HarleyQuinn07 (Aug 30, 2013)

Saruman of Many Colors and Ghost of Spooky... thank you, thank you, thank you -- today's list looks extremely long -- I appreciate you sharing. 

I regretted the fact that I knew Helsa was on sale (she was 2nd choice anyway... oops) and I didn't pull the trigger... so now that Victoria is included in the 25% off, I'll get them both!


----------



## HarleyQuinn07 (Aug 30, 2013)

FYI, the discount is 30% 

I wonder if I'll have to wait a month for it... I've seen other posts indicating a month delay.

Happy Hump Day :/
HarleyQuinn07


----------



## HarleyQuinn07 (Aug 30, 2013)

I just want to add that they have 3 AtmosFEAR FX DVDs for sale that Grandin Road that are part of today's sale. I added the Jack-o-Lantern Jamboree to my order = 30% off with FALLFINDS2013 code.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

I wanted to remind those that are surfing this sale that today is the last day and the discount has been increased to 30% ! ! There are quite a few items new this year that are already included in this sale (several of the headless figures, etc.) which must mean they are not selling well at this point. Take advantage if you can unless you are the gambling type to wait until post-holiday sales. Good luck either way and enjoy shopping!!!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

HarleyQuinn07 said:


> I just want to add that they have 3 AtmosFEAR FX DVDs for sale that Grandin Road that are part of today's sale. I added the Jack-o-Lantern Jamboree to my order = 30% off with FALLFINDS2013 code.


HarleyQuinn, I can't seem to find the Atmosfear FX videos any longer. I know there were selling them at the opening of the Halloween Haven event - can you log back in and see if you can still find them? If so, what category did you find them under?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

frogkid11 said:


> HarleyQuinn, I can't seem to find the Atmosfear FX videos any longer. I know there were selling them at the opening of the Halloween Haven event - can you log back in and see if you can still find them? If so, what category did you find them under?


They're listed as "Halloween Digital Decor DVDs" and, if memory serves, can be found under the 'Entertaining Supplies' section.


----------



## HarleyQuinn07 (Aug 30, 2013)

That's correct, thanks Saruman of Many Colours.

Frogkid11, here is the image you can look for:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If the link holds up, here's the webpage that shows all of them:

http://www.grandinroad.com/fall-finds-3/halloween/

Hadn't seen anything about 30%, still not getting their emails, and so a question. Did your email say this was a 3-day sale? From all I could tell each day ended that day's sale items but I hadn't seen anything in general about the event. Had wondered how long they would be doing these one-day sales.

So LIB never made it to sale price yet?


----------



## HarleyQuinn07 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Ghost of Spookie, so far, I received notifications from Grandin Road for 25% sale for Monday & Tuesday this week. However, the notification I received from them today says that its 30% off and that its the final day!

HarleyQuinn07

Here is the image:


----------



## HarleyQuinn07 (Aug 30, 2013)

The subject of the email is:

"FINAL DAY to save - get today's Fall Finds"


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

I bought Venetian Victoria and the 3 stake Witches for outside and it was 30% off at checkout.


----------

